# Boston police academy



## njccc1234

Just wondering What is the police academy like? What is the pt like ? How many miles do you run ? Etc...


----------



## USAF286

Nice. I have a thread to watch for my shift this afternoon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF3424

Don’t do it


----------



## RodneyFarva

Well I can't tell you much but, what I can tell you is the DI's love hugs and piggy back rides.


----------



## CCCSD

Not to mention the proper use of reflective sunglasses.


----------



## Sooty

Ohhhh it's naptime... keep me posted on the shenanigans!!


----------



## USAF3424

We ran up to 9 miles for our longer runs. Alot of crossfit style workouts.


----------



## njccc1234

Wow 9 miles ? Nice


----------

